

Apple announces education event in New York City next Thursday, Jan. 19 - lazerwalker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/11/apple_announces_education_event_in_new_york_city_next_wednesday_jan_19.html

======
pavel_lishin
An "education event" sounds pretty sinister. I can't help but think of
<http://www.snpp.com/episodes/2F03.html>

